# Accidentally scrunching a slug - shoeless! Your reaction?



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

I have heard the thesis that an HSP (Highly Sensitive Person) would be concerned about the slug first and that a non-HSP would just be disgusted.

If you don't know whether or not your an HSP, you can take this *Self Test*


I on the other hand think that it must have to do with cognitive functions and also the Enneagram. Maybe I'm also going to make more polls about this question asking about different personality types and/or cognitive functions.

I also think that HSP often correlates with certain personality types... so I'm not sure yet what I'll get out of this whole thing. Maybe it's going to be interesting...or maybe not. :crazy:


It will also be helpful if you elaborate on your personality types (cognitive functions and/or MBTI and Enneagram) and about whether or not you're an HSP...


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I think this is a better indicator of whether or not you care about slugs than your personality type or whether or not you're an HSP.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Grish said:


> I think this is a better indicator of whether or not you care about slugs than your personality type or whether or not you're an HSP.


Well, yeah, we'll see what the poll says. :kitteh:

I for example wouldn't care too much what kind of animal that was. I'd be sorry for it anyway. :laughing:


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, my first reaction would be "Fuuuuuuuck, nasty!". I may get a bit disappointed that I killed it by accident, but it wouldn't linger with me.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

My first thought upon seeing this topic was "That poor slug! Why would somebody want to squish a slug?" and the part about being disgusted by the slime didn't even occur to me until it was pointed out.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Grish said:


> My first thought upon seeing this topic was "That poor slug! Why would somebody want to squish a slug?" and the part about being disgusted by the slime didn't even occur to me until it was pointed out.


Yeah... well.. I added it because it doesn't really matter for that option whether or not you find the slime disgusting in addition to being sorry for the slug. Maybe I should have put it differently...? dunno.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol, I would avoid stepping on anything (reverence for life, and all of that).

But THEN I thought: I wonder what kind of slug? Around my childhood home (midwestern US) they were maybe, at most, an inch long. Out west, I saw plenty that were over 5 inches! I mean, there is a "squish" and then there's "good god - what just exploded all over the yard?"


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Grish said:


> My first thought upon seeing this topic was "That poor slug! Why would somebody want to squish a slug?" and the part about being disgusted by the slime didn't even occur to me until it was pointed out.


I had the same response. I couldn't imagine what this poll would be about. xD


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I would feel pretty guilty about killing the slug. One time I stepped on a lizard (with shoes on) and flipped shit thinking I killed it. It's leg was crushed  I still feel bad. 

I am a HSP ENFJ 9.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, I'm a Ti-dom, an Enneagram 7, not a HSP and I'd feel very bad and sorry for the slug.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought HSP had to do with being sensitive to sensory input, not being empathetic. I'm an HSP and I would think it's gross because now the stickiness of my foot would be on my mind >_<


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Spades said:


> I thought HSP had to do with being sensitive to sensory input, not being empathetic. I'm an HSP and I would think it's gross because now the stickiness of my foot would be on my mind >_<


Yeah, well... that's what I thought as well... :laughing:


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

1. disgusted. Your foot is all slimey now!! - You're an HSP.
2. so sorry for the slug! Now it's dead. But the slime is also a bit yucky. - You're an HSP.

It also depends on my current mood


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Zero11 said:


> 1. disgusted. Your foot is all slimey now!! - You're an HSP.
> 2. so sorry for the slug! Now it's dead. But the slime is also a bit yucky. - You're an HSP.
> 
> It also depends on my current mood


Yeah, well... if you're mainly sorry for the slug, I think you can just vote for the latter. But if you sometimes don't care about the slug at all because of your mood... hm... then I don't know either.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd frankly feel more sorry for the slug if I was wearing shoes. Such squeamish creatures are we.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, btw. I had this thread renamed because I tought the previous title sounded too cruel for the thread's purpose. :wink:

EDIT: Oh haha! Someone actually voted on the last option.


----------



## smileyjohn (Jan 24, 2012)

This reminds me of when I accidentally kicked someone's dog. I didn't know the owner either, I felt terrible... It's not anything to do with slugs but I just remembered it aha... 

I think my reaction when stepping on a slug would go something like this: 'Wow. I think I have just killed something. Also I think it is on my foot. Yup, better go and clean my foot.' That's how my brain talks to me.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I would feel really bad for the slug, and revulsed by the slime. Barefoot though, I would be more revulsed by the slime at first so I chose that.

By the way, even though revulsed apparently isn't a word, it really should be. So I'm using it anyway.


----------



## smileyjohn (Jan 24, 2012)

Revulsed. I like it. I just googled it and it is a word!


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

smileyjohn said:


> Revulsed. I like it. I just googled it and it is a word!


Ha! I wish I had done that now.


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

I just realized why my salad isn't tasting as good anymore.


----------



## Adriana (Aug 6, 2011)

_*so sorry for the slug! Now it's dead. But the slime is also a bit yucky. - You're an HSP.
*_
This actually happened to me once. Not nice. Multiple slugs.


----------

